# apple/peach cobbler recipe needed



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi-
Does anyone have a good recipe for apple or peach cobbler? I have some banquets this fall requesting it, and it's a nice fall dessert special. I was thinking of doing single serving in ramekins or crocks. Can anyone help me?
Thank you,
BK


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I have a good and easy (I know this looks complicated the way I wrote it, but it's not) peach one using frozen canned peaches in volume. 

I make up the filling the day before and cover (put plastic dirrectly on peaches because they dis-color), the filling holds for a week or longer in the cooler, you can even re-freeze it if you want to hold it longer. You need to mix your filling ahead of time so the tapioca has time to absorb liquid (otherwise they'll be hard little balls). But once this cooks you can't see or taste the tapioca. But don't portion them in the ramakins to hold, they really dis-color that way. 

Then I make a tub of my crust keeping the wet in one container and the dry in another. I mix up a hour or two before the event and with a pastry bag, with no tip in it, I pipe on the crust into a ring shape on each cobbler. This crust recipe really expands when baked so don't use too much on top or it will absorb too much of your filling.

This is 1X the recipe (just multiply for your numbers)

Filling:

6 c sliced peaches
1/4 c brown sugar
2 tbsp. chopped pistachios (optional)
2 tbsp. quick-cooking tapioca
2 tsp. vanilla
2 tbsp. melted butter


Cake like cobbler topping: dry ingred.

1 1/3 c. ap. flour
2 1/2 tsp. baking powder
1/4 c. sugar
2 tbsp. chopped pistachios (optional)
1/4 tsp. ground ginger

wet ingred.:

2 eggs, well beaten
1/4 c. cream or milk


warm ingred.: pour on right before mixing wet into dry.

1/3 c. melted butter or marg.

Bake at 400 f for aprox. 1/2 hour in convection oven, low fan. You can lift up the cobbler to look under it, too see when it's set and no longer doughy.


To help you multiply what you'll need for your numbers. 

1 #10 can of frozen peaches makes 12 large sized cobblers. You mix 1 can with 1.5 X this base recipe.

The cobbler topping makes 7 portions.

I hope you'll try this, I think it's quite good. I like the accent of ginger and the pistachios. Of course, I eat it ala mode!

You can re-heat these, but their best fresh. The appearance of all cobblers look yucky re-heated, because the fruit dries out. At most parties, if I put these in when they sit down for salad....their done right before dishing up entree.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Oops, forgot to tell you to drain your canned peaches to work the recipe. Save some of the drained liquid. Then before filling your ramikins you can add more liquid to your peach mixture to get the filling the consistancy you desire.


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

I have used this recipe many times over the years, and it is a good "quick" basic recipe for Peach cobbler. It might not be what you are looking for to divide, but thought I would share it with you.


Quick Peach Cobbler

1 cup self-rising flour
1 cup sugar
1 cup milk
1 stick "salted" butter
1 large can peaches (drained)
A dash or two of cinnamon
A pinch of salt

In a medium size casserole dish, or cast-iron skillet, melt the butter, then add the peaches (drained.) Whip up the flour in the milk, and add sugar' mix well. Pour milk mixture over peaches, but do not stir. Bake at 350 degrees for approx. 35 minutes or until bubbly and lightly browned on top. Cool about 20 minutes, then serve with whipped cream, or vanilla ice-cream. 

This is a quick cobbler recipe, with no fuss, and yet it is good. You can used any type berries you like.


----------

